# Vertex Rahmengröße



## chphil1 (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich möchte mir ein RM Vertex TSC kaufen und schwanke zwischen 18.5 und 19.5 Zoll.
Ich bin 180cm groß - Schritthöhe ist 86cm.


----------



## helmet (17. Dezember 2004)

Erst mal Glückwusch zur Rahmenwahl. Ich fahre selber ein 2001er Vertex tsc in 18,5". Ich bin 1,76m mit 83er Beinen. Montiert habe ich einen 120mm Vorbau und eine gerade Sattelstütze, da ich gerne ein bisschen "von oben" trete. Ich saß bislang auf keinem anderen Rahmen so gut. Ein Freund von mir ist 1,89m, Beinlänge weiß ich nicht. Er fährt ein älteres 19,5er Vertex T.O. Er muß den Sattel schon extrem rausschieben, hat einen 130er Vorbau. Er mag diese extreme Überstreckung. Meiner Meinung nach säße er auf einem 20,5er etwas besser. Ich glaube, daß für Dich der 19,5er die richtige Wahl wäre, dann vielleicht mit einem 110er Vorbau. Da wirst Du Dich sicher wohlfühlen, Rocky hat`s mit der Geometrie einfach drauf. Der Vortrieb der Kiste ist ebenfalls vom feinsten, wie gesagt, gute Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin 181 cm bei 84 cm Schrittlänge. Ich bin ein RM Vertex in 18.5 Zoll gefahren, und es hat gepasst. Genauso gut wird wohl auch ein 19.5er passen, nur eben etwas kompromissloser, weil gestreckter. Beim 18.5 kann man noch mehr mit dem Vorbau und den Spacern die Sitzposition ausrichten. Aber welches du auch wählst, das Vertex fährt sich auf jeden Fall sehr agil und wendig.


----------



## summit (18. Dezember 2004)

chphil1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mir ein RM Vertex TSC kaufen und schwanke zwischen 18.5 und 19.5 Zoll.
> Ich bin 180cm groß - Schritthöhe ist 86cm.


Liege bei gleicher Größe bei knapp 87 cm SL. Vertex und Blizzard haben sehr ähnliche Geometrien, letzteres hatte ich kurze Zeit in 19,5" und bin jetzt mit dem 18,5" glücklich. Damit habe ich eigentlich 2 Bikes in einem - mit 120er Vorbau, Besenstiel und leichten Laufrädern das optimale Marathonbike, mit 100er Vorbau, gekröpftem, breitem Lenker und 2.35er Bereifung ein sehr handliches Trail- und Tourenbike auch mal zum Tricksen. Das 19,5" liefert dagegen eine rennmäßigere, gestrecktere Sitzposition und läuft auf schnellen Abfahrten wie auf Schienen (würde das 18,5er aber keinesfalls als nervös bezeichnen).

Kommt also darauf an was Du mit dem Rad anstellen willst.

Armin


----------

